# WHT Down



## AshleyUK (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello,

Has anyone else noticed WHT is down, according to http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/webhostingtalk.com.html

It's been down for 2 hour's and a bit.

Wonder what's causing it, large DDOS to their infrastructure or a failure somewhere, the fact they don't even have a maintenance landing page.

,Ashley


----------



## Francisco (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks to be nullrouted or liquidweb's equinix POP is toast:



> C:\Users\Francisco>tracert webhostingtalk.com
> 
> Tracing route to webhostingtalk.com [69.167.156.26]
> 
> ...


Francisco


----------



## Amitz (Aug 6, 2014)

They got flooded with fake GreenValueHost Reviews and decided to close doors. ;-)


----------



## Nett (Aug 6, 2014)

It's up, but I get 503 responses.


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 6, 2014)

Back up for me, however getting some nice Database errors when ever I try and view any content other than the index page.

,Ashley


----------



## Francisco (Aug 6, 2014)

MySQL Error : Table './wht_prod_forum/post' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed

Ruh roh, that's going to take a few to repair.


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 6, 2014)

Ouch! Let's hope they have backups


----------



## Francisco (Aug 6, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Ouch! Let's hope they have backups


Ah a simple mysqlcheck will be fine.

I remember prohacker (I think that was his username?) saying that WHT does very frequent off-node backups.

Francisco


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 6, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Ah a simple mysqlcheck will be fine.
> 
> 
> I remember prohacker (I think that was his username?) saying that WHT does very frequent off-node backups.
> ...


Yeah I know, it was more a joke about the fact everyone plasters about having backups all over WHT.

I am sure/very much hope they do.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Aug 6, 2014)

Working fine for me...


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 6, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Working fine for me...


Same here, seems back up fully.


----------



## datarealm (Aug 6, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I remember prohacker (I think that was his username?) saying that WHT does very frequent off-node backups.


I think I recall at least one very messy instance where those backups saved their bacon...


----------

